# Nutients and PH



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

i notice at differing pH levels nutrients are more or less available to plants
(without looking at specific nutrients)

examples of manganese and phosphorous become almost completely unavailable to plants at higher pH levels
or
magnesium, potassium, calcium at certain lower levels

there is plenty of knowledge about the relationship between ammonia and ammonium and the effect pH has on it. high pH is almost all ammonia, low pH is almost all ammonium.

NH4 (ammonium)
NH3 (ammonia)

ammonia gaining an extra H+ ion at lower pH levels when there are more H+ ions floating around in the water to become ammonium

between low pH with extra H+ ions & high pH with extra HO- ... these interact with whatever is in the water. changing the nutrients in the water
-iron
-potassium
-calcium
- ... others

how do they change them ?
does anyone know ?
(all i know is the ammonia/ammonium one)


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

I'll get you started -iron, potassium, calcium, all medals

R


----------

